# CAP for Cele 2015



## cele-am (7 Dec 2014)

Hello All

I just got out of BMOQ (puff). I am a DEO with CELE (Air) being the trade. 
Initially I was told that I will be sent to Kingston for the course training but I ended up in Borden.
Since I got here I have been hearing that even CELE need to do CAP in gagetown.
I even met a CELE who just finished his CAP and will be going to Kingston for trade training in mid January 2014.

Like I mentioned my recruiting center told me that I will be doing trade training in Kingston after BMOQ (depending on when the course starts) and also the description for CELE trade on CFA`s website doesn`t mention "Common Army Phase" as part of the training for CELEs.

Not sure where and how to get the info. Does anybody know if CELE do CAP at all or what would it be like going forward in 2015? 
I know the next batch for CAP is starting from February 9th but I have been told anything about that either yet.

Any inputs or suggestions will be HUGELY appreciated.

Thanks,
CELE-AM


----------



## glennmcgrath (25 Apr 2015)

5,2,1 can be completed in any sequence prior to 3 and 4. After 5,2,1, mods 3 and 4 must be completed in order- 3 then 4.


----------



## Jester_TG (26 Apr 2015)

yes CELE do BMOQ-L


----------



## opcougar (12 May 2015)

From the AMOR 2015

Common Army Phase (CAP) has been removed for CELE(Air) folks, as it's a "deterrent" to recruitment for a trade that is already below PML. Most of the CAP curriculum is not used in CELE (Air), and any portion that is required could be covered by OJT.


----------



## Infanteer (13 May 2015)

It's funny when a bit of hard work and fundamental leadership training is a "deterrent".


----------



## opcougar (14 May 2015)

I hear ya....to be fair though, we can then say those in the Army that can't run a simple 5k in 25mins, or better yet under 20mins regardless of age and gender, should go join other elements.


----------



## acadieavs (19 May 2015)

On the same note i'm trying to find out wheter INT-AIR do CAP trainning, i'm finishing off university and if i get a chance to stay in the area a little longer it might give my kid a chance to finish his school year.


----------



## dapaterson (19 May 2015)

As far as I know, all Int officers do CAP, regardless of environment.


----------



## George Wallace (19 May 2015)

"I"   ffs......Our Education system really sucks.


----------



## acadieavs (19 May 2015)

I was actually reading up on it and it seems that NAVY INT don't need to do CAP as per a CANFORGEN back in 04' unless that has changed. That being said it would be undestandable if AIR INT was in the same Boat....hehe. In any case it would be good to know exactly.


----------



## RocketRichard (19 May 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> "I"   ffs......Our Education system really sucks.



Which education system? K-12 or post-secondary?


----------



## dapaterson (19 May 2015)

At this time, all INT officers are required to complete BMOQ-L (the successor to CAP), regardless of DEU.

CANFORGEN 130/04 is not the complete MESIP, nor does it provide the full occ spec.


The machinations of various branches and the three environments do result in changes to training and organization, so the policy today could be changed in the future, regardless of the supporting analysis (see, for example, the alignment of Log officers along environmental rather than functional lines).


----------



## George Wallace (19 May 2015)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Which education system? K-12 or post-secondary?



Both.  When you see someone who claims to have a Degree from one of our finer institutions, who can not communicate in English in the written form, especially one who aspires to become an officer, even more so an INT officer, who will be required to communicate in the written form for most of their career, then YES -- our Education System sucks.

However, they first have to make it through BMOQ-L and that may weed them out for reasons other than being illiterate.    >


----------



## RocketRichard (19 May 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Both.  When you see someone who claims to have a Degree from one of our finer institutions, who can not communicate in English in the written form, especially one who aspires to become an officer, even more so an INT officer, who will be required to communicate in the written form for most of their career, then YES -- our Education System sucks.
> 
> However, they first have to make it through BMOQ-L and that may weed them out for reasons other than being illiterate.    >


 Agree with this point.

However;

Washington, September 09, 2014 – According to new OECD data, Canada has a highly educated population, due in large part to high attainment rates at the college level. Furthermore, Canadian adults rank near the OECD average on foundational skills development, while Canadian youth rank above average.

Don't give up yet George.


----------



## acadieavs (19 May 2015)

I’m sorry, that my writing was not up to par, oh superior being, please forgives my uneducated, non-commissioned, French university attending ignorant self, for posting a question that may have offended your grace. Poor little old me just wanted an answer to his question. But, if putting people down for insignificant things such as an “I”, helps you sleep at night good for you. As for myself I’ll simply sleep better knowing because of people like you someone may refrain from asking pertinent questions in the future, thinning the flock on my way to the top. >


----------



## acadieavs (19 May 2015)

Anyhow, thx for the comments everyone else.


----------



## acadieavs (19 May 2015)

And you are absolutely right our Education system does suck. It seems all to obvious that they should teach ethics and morality to some, because if they keep this up we’ll be stuck with more people like you. :facepalm:


----------



## acadieavs (19 May 2015)

So you keep judging Officers by their pen and I will keep on judging them by their character.

Cheers.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (19 May 2015)

acadieavs said:
			
		

> So you keep judging Officers by their pen and I will keep on judging them by their character.
> 
> Cheers.



You're an officer, you have to be good at written and verbal communication as well as pers management,  administration, and tactical/technical aspects of your job. You don't get the choice, regardless of your character. 

Also, as a serving officer I suggest you get a thicker skin. If this insults you than the military isn't where you need to be. 

Finally, learn some respect. You aren't even BMOQ-L qualified and yet treat Sr people like this? You're am officer- act like one or get out.


----------



## NSDreamer (19 May 2015)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> You're an officer, you have to be good at written and verbal communication as well as pers management,  administration, and tactical/technical aspects of your job. You don't get the choice, regardless of your character.
> 
> Also, as a serving officer I suggest you get a thicker skin. If this insults you than the military isn't where you need to be.
> 
> Finally, learn some respect. You aren't even BMOQ-L qualified and yet treat Sr people like this? You're am officer- act like one or get out.



 By their post history, hasn't even done basic yet. Should be interesting to watch his/her attitude change over the next few months.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (19 May 2015)

acadieavs said:
			
		

> And you are absolutely right our Education system does suck. It seems all to obvious that they should teach ethics and morality to some, because if they keep this up we’ll be stuck with more people like you. :facepalm:



... It seems all toO obvious....

Also, are you suggesting that we have an ethics and morality problem because some people focus on professionalism. Thank god you're enlisting to fix all our problems


----------



## acadieavs (19 May 2015)

Well, first off if any of you would have bothered to look me up I've been in for 8 years and I have proven my merit in many circumstances, So before jumping to assumptions i would advise you to inform yourselves properly. As for the '' we have an ethics and morality problem '' I have never, nor will I ever let anyone call me illiterate for making a mistake in my second language,I know my English isn't perfect and I am continuously trying to improve it. That being said,  I would of gladly accepted a constructive reproche from any membre, but obviously that kind of name calling has no place on this forum or in the Canadian Forces. So, if this site is trying to emulate the Forces and it's senior membres are acting this way I think there might be an actual problem. As for respecting your seniors, respect is earned respect me and I'll repay the courtesy. So if you guys are done maybe we can let this post return to a Worth while disscusion.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## acadieavs (19 May 2015)

Oh, thank you dataterson.


----------



## NSDreamer (20 May 2015)

acadieavs said:
			
		

> Well, first off if any of you would have bothered to look me up I've been in for 8 years and I have proven my merit in many circumstances, So before jumping to assumptions i would advise you to inform yourselves properly. As for the '' we have an ethics and morality problem '' I have never, nor will I ever let anyone call me illiterate for making a mistake in my second language,I know my English isn't perfect and I am continuously trying to improve it. That being said,  I would of gladly accepted a constructive reproche from any membre, but obviously that kind of name calling has no place on this forum or in the Canadian Forces. So, if this site is trying to emulate the Forces and it's senior membres are acting this way I think there might be an actual problem. As for respecting your seniors, respect is earned respect me and I'll repay the courtesy. So if you guys are done maybe we can let this post return to a Worth while disscusion.
> 
> Thank you for your input.



 If this is your behaviour in the forces, throwing a hissy fit everytime you get called on something I hope you never end up working for me.

 That being said, your posting history indicates you were starting to join in 2013, your profile gives no indication of what this "8 years" of service is, only that you're an OCdt at Civi U who hasn't done CAP yet. I'm assuming if you have been in for 8 years, you haven't been an OCdt the whole time so elaborating on that would give you more credence. That being said, stop acting like a punk if you don't want to be treated like one. People aren't piling on you about your spelling mistake, but about your hissy fit on being called out on it. 

 This is a private forum, don't like it here, leave. That simple, you have zero entitlement. Personally I hope you just own up to the poor behaviour and become a contributing member. However, that choice is up to you.


----------



## MJP (20 May 2015)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> This is a private forum, don't like it here, leave. That simple, you have zero entitlement. Personally I hope you just own up to the poor behaviour and become a contributing member. However, that choice is up to you.



This attitude and the posting style of certain folks have contributed greatly to the decline in folks participating in Army.ca.  Now Acadieavs didn't need to add 3 or 4 one line posts, but his two longer posts were fairly spot on.  Well we do expect more in terms of proper english than other forums, simple mistakes don't need to be made out as a failing of the entire western educational system nor would I judge someone's abilities as a member of the military based on their posting style.  Jumping on folks and dogpiling tends to make people leave the forum completely rather then correct their behaviour and become contributing members.  Just my  :2c:


----------



## NSDreamer (20 May 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> This attitude and the posting style of certain folks have contributed greatly to the decline in folks participating in Army.ca.  Now Acadieavs didn't need to add 3 or 4 one line posts, but his two longer posts were fairly spot on.  Well we do expect more in terms of proper english than other forums, simple mistakes don't need to be made out as a failing of the entire western educational system nor would I judge someone's abilities as a member of the military based on their posting style.  Jumping on folks and dogpiling tends to make people leave the forum completely rather then correct their behaviour and become contributing members.  Just my  :2c:



 I don't disagree, hence the second half of the statement. Anyway I think we can stop hi-jacking the thread either way heh.


----------

